# Surprise in my bookshelf



## Muffinthetort (Jun 18, 2013)

When I got home tonight I went to my bookshelf to have some reading and relaxing time and to my surprise when I pulled out my book there sat what I believe to be a deer mouse. It looks like one of my cats may have gotten ahold of it not too long ago. Although it didn't manage to do much damage I intend to keep it for a bit to ensure it does alright. Oddly enough it didn't seem scared of me, so I scooped it up and put it in an old aquarium.
I put in some aspen snake bedding and a pile of botanical hay my tortoise likes to dig into. There's a single serving cardboard cereal box for it to hide in, although it has shown no interest in hiding. I don't have a bottle for water, so I put in a butter dish lid. I also put in a paper towel with bird seed, organic whole wheat cracker, shreeded carrot, and a bit of apple for some food. 
I'm going to go get a proper bottle for it first thing tomorrow and put in some more toys, but is there anything else I need to do for it?


----------



## Beck (Jun 19, 2013)

Wooden things for it to chew on to keep its teeth trimmed, a couple cardboard paper towel tubes to play in, and I don't know if a wild mouse would care but you could splurge on a running wheel. I used to buy the cheap metal ones (otherwise they get eaten), dab on a tiny bit of wd40 where the metal rubs so you can sleep, and line the outside with window screen (fastened with safety pins) if its back legs start getting scratched up.

Enjoy your temporary new friend. He probably didn't hide from the cat either!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using TortForum mobile app


Oh and buy the Lixit water bottles that have the completely round bottom and top and secured with what looks like clothes hanger wire, if they still make them. The nozzle points straight down. They can't climb on them to escape, chew them open and flood the cage, or knock them down. Just make sure you fill it like the directions say to create the vacuum seal so it doesn't leak.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using TortForum mobile app


----------



## luvpetz27 (Jun 19, 2013)

This sounds like something I would do!! My husband would not be happy but I would still help the poor guy. You have a big heart!!


----------



## Muffinthetort (Jun 26, 2013)

After having my temporary guest for about a week, I decided to let him go today. I took him out to the barn since the cats are all fat and lazy and don't go far from the back porch, plus he'll have plenty of hiding places and food to eat out there.


----------

